# 12 week scan pics, baby looks different in both pics!



## muffingirl

Hello all,
I've got a couple of scan pics and the baby looks different in terms of head shape in both! I've managed to upload one pic so will try and add the other. Any guesses would be great xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## muffingirl

Phone keeps crashing ... Will keep trying &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## muffingirl

Second pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 36


----------



## winterbabies3

Boy nub!!!!


----------



## muffingirl

winterbabies3 said:


> Boy nub!!!!

Can you see it in both? X


----------



## Misscalais

muffingirl said:


> Second pic

If this is the nub it looks like :blue:


----------



## MeeOhMya

Maybe boy. Congrats on baby!


----------



## embeth

Both boy I think xx


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm saying :pink:


----------



## babyno9

Boy guess from nub in second pic.


----------



## kayleigh_jane

Boy nub in second pic!! Congrats :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## muffingirl

Thank you everyone, ill be sure to share the outcome after our 20 weeks scan. Think we will be finding out this time, our first was a surprise


----------



## pinkpassion

Boy


----------



## madseasons

:blue: guess from second pic nub shot :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Boy


----------



## muffingirl

We're off for our scan tomorrow, any more guesses? I'll be back to let you all know x


----------



## xLilypopsx

:blue: x


----------



## rwhite

:blue:! How did your scan go? :)


----------



## muffingirl

Just back from the scan. It was perfect & definitely all boy.
Thank you for all of your guesses xx


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biscuits104

Awww, congrats on your baby boy! :)


----------

